# Conbadge sizes



## kitsubaka (Aug 16, 2006)

I am starting to do conbadge trades/commissions again and I was wondering what size badges you guys like best. 
I usually make mine pretty large and they do not fit in badge protectors but they are lamenated. Which ones do you prefer?
Yes this is quite random but I need info. ^_^


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 17, 2006)

I think conbadges should be around the same size as an average index card. Too large and they become distracting, and fragile, prone to being torn. Too small and no one notices.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure 3inx5in and 3x4 are "standard" sizes, but who knows with all the crazy "shaped" conbadges people are making nowadays...


----------



## TeeGee (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, just think of it as this: 100 pixels equals about 1 inch. So you could have a 200x400 image and have a decent sized conbadge. Though, this is only really useful if you draw them digitally.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 17, 2006)

*RE:  Conbadge sizes*



			
				TeeGee said:
			
		

> Well, just think of it as this: 100 pixels equals about 1 inch. So you could have a 200x400 image and have a decent sized conbadge. Though, this is only really useful if you draw them digitally.



That really depends on the DPI setting in the image program being used to make a badge. For example, if your image is 300dpi, then there are 300 dots per inch (hence the ancronym) Such high settings are only needed for high quality prints, not badges. The traditional 72dpi would work in this case.


----------



## bat-tron (Nov 10, 2006)

I generally do them the sie on a standard badge holder so I don;t have to bother laminating them.


----------



## TORA (Nov 10, 2006)

4"x2" is the normal badge size.


----------



## Jirris (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been doing them at 4x6 as of late.  That's enormous for a badge.  It's about as big as I am comfortable doing them.  Odendo made one that was a full 8x10, which was hilarious.  The only reason why it didn't look completely absurd was because Oden is a pretty big guy.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 27, 2006)

*RE: ï¿½ï¿½Conbadge sizes*



			
				The Sonic God said:
			
		

> TeeGee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, I refuse to print any work I do under 200dpi. I'm a quality freak.


----------

